# Private scan in Aberdeen?



## ophelia

Hi there,

I was looking into having a sexing scan at around 16weeks (as you know they don´t tell you the sex of the baby in Aberdeen at your 12 and 20 week scans).

Anyway, I know the clinic in Broomhill road do both sexing scans and 3d scans (had a 3d scan there when pregnant with DS) so had a look on their website and it says they only do sexing scans from 22 weeks!!  

I certainly don´t want to wait that long, was hoping to get the scan between my 12 and 20 w scans to shorten the wait inbetween scans so to speak.

I am also going to have a 3d scan at around 27 weeks but will be going for a weekend abroad at 24 weeks and would like to be able to buy gender appropriate baby clothes whilst over there which is well before I will be having the 3d scan so won´t be able to find out the sex before I go.  

Does anyone know where I can get a private scan done in Aberdeen that do gender scans earlier than 22 weeks and if so, how much is it?  

Does Albyne hospital do them for example?

Ophelia


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Ophelia

I know i was also gutted when I saw Broomhill only does sexing scans at 22 weeks but couldnt find anywhere else around here that does it any sooner - goodluck and hope you can find somewherexx

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Ophelia I didn't know you were pregnant with your 2nd one, aw congratulations, delighted for you xx


----------



## ophelia

Saffa- Yes, it´s annoying, especially since they CAN tell you the sex way earlier.  Found a place in Edinburgh that does them from 17 weeks so might give them a call and make a weekend break down there and get the scan done at the same time.

Carol- Thanks hun. Yes, we have manged to get a natural miracle BFP with low sperm count, morphology and motility. Over the moon!  

Love/Ophelia


----------

